# Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest



## Burtchen (1. November 2009)

*Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*

Liebe Forengemeinde,

 ich hoffe sehr auf eure Hilfe, denn allmählich ist Verzweiflung doch auf mehr als einen Keks vorbeigekommen.

 Ich habe ein Asus p7P55D deluxe mit Intel core i5 boxed (noch, die Röhre kommt bald weg), dazu eine Radeon HD 4870, 4GB Geil RAM und (noch) eine olle IDE-Spinpoint mit sensationellen 200 GB als Primärplatte. Achja, und an sich sollte da Windows 7 Home Premium seinen Spaß mit haben - tut es aber nicht   

Ubuntu 9.10 läuft soweit ohne Probleme als Live-DVD
Windows 7 lässt sich extrahieren und installieren, beim ersten Neustart der Installation hängt sich's aber bei "Registrierungsdateien aktualisieren" auf. Abgesicherter Modus (auch mit EIngabeaufforderung) hängt laut Textausgabe bei/nach disk.sys
bereits erfolglos probiert: etliche Jumper-Settings der IDE-Fesplatte (Master, hängt auch am richtigen Kabel), diverse RAM-Konfigurationen (ohne Dual-Channel, nur 1 Riegel).
am Ende: mit meinem Latein
Hat jemand Ideen?


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*

hi burtchen 


 ist dein DVD-laufwerk denn sata oder IDE? wenn sata: sata und IDE kommen sich bei neueren boards gern mal in die quere... vlt steck das DVD-laufwerk mal ganz ab, ob der PC dann zu ende bootet?

 und BIOS-werte auf default? vlt is die platte auch einfach nicht mehr o.k? 

 aber ehrlich gesagt würd ich bei so nem PC lieber ne moderne SATA-platte benutzen... ^^


----------



## Burtchen (2. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*

Hallo Herbboy 

 Danke, hab' auch schon einen IDE-SATA-Konflikt vermutet. Um das völlig auszuschließen und ein Stück Museum mehr aus der Kiste zu sperren, kommt morgen eine frischere Platte rein. Mal sehen, wie's dann wird...

 Burtchen.


----------



## skicu (2. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*

Wenn du eine SATA Platte einbaust, vorher unbedingt darauf achten, dass im BIOS AHCI aktiviert ist.

 Ansonsten aber schon merkwürdig. Mal eine Ubuntu Installation und nicht nur die Live CD ausprobiert? Vielleicht hat ja die Platte oder die IDE Schnittstelle einen Knacks...


----------



## Burtchen (3. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*

Hallo skicu, hallo herbboy,

  die Kombination SATA-Platte und AHCI hat leider auch nichts gebracht. Selbst ohne angeschlossenes DVD-Laufwerk, also nur mit der Platte dran, bleibt Win 7 hängen, traditionsgemäß bei disk.sys   

  Interessanterweise klappt nicht einmal die Installation richtig - beim Versuch, die HD zu formatieren, kommt der erste Zwangssofortkaltneustart.

  Werde morgen mal Ubuntu installieren und schauen, ob das was sagt...

  Danke schon einmal für eure bisherige Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*

ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das für SO einen fehler sorgen kann, aber: wieviel volt braucht dein RMA? vlt musst du das im BIOS manuell umstellen? bei DDR2-RAM war es so, dass die boards nur 1.8V gaben, auch wenn der hersteller 2-2.2V vorsah.


----------



## HanFred (4. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*

- BIOS aktuell?
 - RAID-funktionen abgeschaltet?

 sonst fällt mir auch nicht mehr viel ein.


----------



## IXS (4. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*

Wie lange wartest du "nach dem Hänger" ? Ich hatte schon einmal einen PC hier, da hat Win ca. eine viertel Stunde gehangen, bis der Treiber sich korrekt initialisiert hatte. Das war aber beim RC von Win 7.

 Ansonsten könnte es ja sein, dass mit der Hardware etwas nicht stimmt. Wenn Win 7 und das Mainboard generelle Probleme  miteinander hätten, wäre das I-Net überschwemmt mit ähnlichen Anfragen.


----------



## skicu (4. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*

Hm. Könnte es vielleicht an der Windows 7 DVD liegen? Selbstgebrannt und dem Brenner ist gerade bei der Datei ein blöder Schreibfehler unterlaufen?

 Ansonsten... wie HanFred schon geschrieben hat, RAID und BIOS.

 Den IDE Anschluss hast du bei dem SATA Test im BIOS komplett deaktiviert?


----------



## Burtchen (6. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*

Hallo ihr,

   die gute Nachricht: Ich hab' nahezu alle eure Vorschläge ausprobiert       - vielen Dank dafür. Die schlechten folgen...



Herbboy schrieb:


> ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das für SO einen fehler sorgen kann, aber: wieviel volt braucht dein RMA? vlt musst du das im BIOS manuell umstellen? bei DDR2-RAM war es so, dass die boards nur 1.8V gaben, auch wenn der hersteller 2-2.2V vorsah.


   ... steht alles auf AUTO und die Spannungen ergeben Sinn. Memory-Tests durchlaufen - kein Fehler gefunden.



HanFred schrieb:


> - BIOS aktuell?
> - RAID-funktionen abgeschaltet?


   So ganz ohne Betriebssystem ist die BIOS-Aktualisierung schwierig, allerdings sind die letzten Updates für das Teil auch nur bedingt für mein Problem gerichtet.
   RAID-Kram ist deaktiviert. Einigermaßen amüsant scheint mir lediglich, dass von Zeit zu Zeit (nicht reproduzierbar) die SATA-Geräte nicht sofort gefunden werden, sie tauchen dann etwa nicht im Hauptmenü des BIOS auf (allerdings werden sie beim Start dennoch erkannt vom jeweiligen OS).



IXS schrieb:


> Wie lange wartest du "nach dem Hänger" ? Ich hatte schon einmal einen PC hier, da hat Win ca. eine viertel Stunde gehangen, bis der Treiber sich korrekt initialisiert hatte. Das war aber beim RC von Win 7.
> 
> Ansonsten könnte es ja sein, dass mit der Hardware etwas nicht stimmt. Wenn Win 7 und das Mainboard generelle Probleme  miteinander hätten, wäre das I-Net überschwemmt mit ähnlichen Anfragen.


   Ich habe damit nichts zu tun      - der Rechner entscheidet von alleine, sich auszuschalten und neuzsutarten, sowohl bei den fehlgeschlagenen Installationen als auch bei den Starts, sowohl abgesichert als auch normal.

   Eine Ubuntu-Installation hat übrigens funktioniert, ebenso positiv verlief der Festplatten-Test. CPU-Temperatur ist ebenfalls normal.



skicu schrieb:


> Hm. Könnte es vielleicht an der Windows 7 DVD liegen? Selbstgebrannt und dem Brenner ist gerade bei der Datei ein blöder Schreibfehler unterlaufen?
> 
> Ansonsten... wie HanFred schon geschrieben hat, RAID und BIOS.
> 
> Den IDE Anschluss hast du bei dem SATA Test im BIOS komplett deaktiviert?


   Die DVD kommt von Alternate, aber es kann natürlich sein, dass der Fuchs gepfeffert ist. Ich werd' derweil mal ganz naiv schauen, was passiert, wenn ich XP installiere und dann das Win-7-Update fahre.
   Eine Option zur kompletten IDE-Deaktivierung im BIOS habe ich nicht gefunden. Aber da hängt auch nichts dran, was dazwischenfunken könnte    

  Edit: So, XP hat auch keine Lust.

   Vielen Dank euch allen! 

 Edit2: Mir ist es jetzt gelungen, die Windows-7-Systemstartreparatur anzuzapfen. Die meldet
 Problemsignatur 05: ExternalMedia, 07 ist dann FailureDuringSetup. Ein Hinweis auf ein defektes (neues) DVD-Laufwerk?

 Edit3: Abschalten des Erzwingens signierter Treiber ändert nichts.

 Edit4: Abschalten des automatischen Neustarts bei Systemfehlern ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*

als, ich würd dann mal ein anderes DVD-laufwerk testen ^^


----------



## willkeinen (8. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*

Bei meinem Bruder hat sich die Installation auch ständig aufgehängt...beim Kopieren der Dateien ging es einfach nicht über die 0% hinaus. 
 Er hat dann die DVD in sein externes DVD Laufwerk gelegt und siehe da es hat funktioniert.


----------



## Burtchen (8. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*

Nachdem wir die Varianten S-ATA-DVD-Laufwerk auf IDE-Platte und auf S-ATA-Platte schon hatten, war jetzt also wieder das IDE-DVD-Laufwerk dran (auf die S-ATA-HD natürlich). Und siehe da:
     - der erste Neustart funktioniert und führt erfolgreich ins Setup, welches sich dann nach einer Weile (plangemäß) neustartet   
     - da hapert's dann aber wieder. Im abgesicherten Modus kommen wir über die disk.sys hinaus      und hängen dafür bei der classpnp.sys       . Eine erste Recherche online ergab, dass ich mal AHCI deaktivieren sollte. Wird jetzt getan, aber falls noch jemand andere Ideen hat... immer her damit    

    Edit: Also, die hier vorgeschlagene Variante, mal die Festplatte als IDE starten zu lassen, funktionierte nicht. (War auch zugegebenermaßen nicht wirklich vergleichbar, zumal ich ja auch AHCI-Modus installiert hatte. Achja, und ist ein Mainboard von Asus.)

    Edit2: Öhm. Nachdem das also einmal daneben lief, scheint es jetzt zu gehen. Paaaarty? (Wir warten mal auf Edit3    ) 

   Edit3: Ja, doch. Vorsichtig alles wieder eingesetzt, von AHCP bis onboard-Firewire, und es läuft dennoch weiter. Das können wir soweit als erfolgreich betrachten. Für den (an sich banalen  ) Tipp des anderen DVD-Laufwerks bekomt der Tippgeber, wenn er sich per pn mit Postadresse meldet, ein Anno 1404 (OEM-Version, wie sie im Bundle war) zugeschickt  

  Edit4: Natürlich, zu früh gefreut. Also, gerade im Windows, Dateien von alter Platte (USB) kopiert - nach 15 Minuten wieder ohne Vorwarnung weg. Beim selbstausgelösten Neustart dann Abgang beim Anmeldebildschirm. Ich werde dann mal die Startprotokollierung aktivieren und schauen...  Startprotokoll mal angehangen. Ich werd' derweil mal schauen, dass ich das Teil ins Netz kriege und dann die Treiber aktualisieren.


----------



## IXS (9. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*

Hardwaretausch schon in betracht gezogen?
 Das ist ja nicht mehr normal.
  Evtl.nochmal nach einem Bios Update schauen und das RAM wechseln?

 Ist das Win 7 64 Bit?


----------



## skicu (9. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*

Ich würde inzwischen auf einen Mainboarddefekt setzen.


----------



## Burtchen (9. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*



IXS schrieb:


> Hardwaretausch schon in betracht gezogen?
> Das ist ja nicht mehr normal.


 In Betracht gezogen ja, aber das will ich natürlich erst dann tun, wenn alle anderen Möglichkeiten erschöpft sind.


> Evtl.nochmal nach einem Bios Update schauen und das RAM wechseln?


 BIOS-Update gestern Abend erfolgreich durchgeführt. RAM mehrfach erfolgreich getestet.


> Ist das Win 7 64 Bit?


 Ja.

 Gegenwärtiger Stand: Funktioniert soweit gut (hab' noch keine Belastungstests wie längere Installationen oder DVD-Transkodieren durchgeführt allerdings), Kopieren von USB-Platte allerdings scheitert im normalen wie im abgesicherten Modus. Im Geräte-Manager sind neben einigen (S-)ATA-Konnektoren Warndreiecke.


----------



## HanFred (9. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*



Burtchen schrieb:


> Im Geräte-Manager sind neben einigen (S-)ATA-Konnektoren Warndreiecke.


   welcher fehlercode?
 ereignisanzeige schon durchforstet?


----------



## Burtchen (10. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*



HanFred schrieb:


> Burtchen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Im Geräte-Manager sind neben einigen (S-)ATA-Konnektoren Warndreiecke.
> ...


 Gerätemanager, IDE ATA/ATAPI-Controller zeigt je vier ATA Channel 0, ATA Channel1, Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller. Der jeweils letzte ATA Channel hat das Warndreieck, die Fehlermeldung lautet


> Das Gerät kann nicht gestartet werden (Code 10).


   Rest funktioniert einwandfrei.


> ereignisanzeige schon durchforstet?


   Ja. Kritisch: Id 41 (wenig überraschend, das ist der unerwartete Neustart).
  Spanennder sind da die Fehler. Da hätten wir etwa Ereignis-ID 11 (Controllerfehler auf /Device/Harddisk1/DR1 respektive DR2) sowie etliche andere mehr, wobei in chronologischer Reihenfolge sortiert die letzten Fehlermeldungen vor dem Crash alle Network Location Awareness oder DCOM/netman betreffen. Hinweis dazu: Keine WLAN-Karte drin, auch onboard-LANs deaktiviert. 

 EDIT: So. Mir ist im Gerätemanager noch aufgefallen, dass im Eifer des Gefechts die Mainboard-Chipsatz-Treiber gar nicht installiert waren *hust* Jetzt, wo das erledigt ist, scheint erst einmal alles sehr entspannt, die Warndreiecke sind weg, meine alte Daten kopiert (außer ein 30h+-Kings-Bounty-Savegame, aber das war mein Fehler  )


----------



## Rabowke (10. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*

Jaja, der Burtchen ...   

Ich hatte am WE ein ähnliches Problem, ich hab mir auch das P7P55D Pro Mainboard und einen i7 860 geleistet ... allerdings hatte ich eher Probleme die mitgelieferten SATA Kabel vom P7P55D, die ich an meinem alten Mainboard ( 680i SLI ) angeschlossen hatte.

SATA Kabel Probleme können wir ja bei dir ( und deiner schicken IDE Festplatte ) so gut wie ausschließen.

Warum ich hier überhaupt poste:

1. Sicher das du unter Windows 7 Chipsatztreiber installieren musst? Ich hab keine Treiber installiert und hatte nur ein unbekanntes Gerät im Gerätemanager ( der Gameport von meiner Audigy 2 ).

2. Es gibt einige bekannte Probleme mit Asus und den USB Ports, soll wohl aber nur das normale P7P55D betreffen und bei 'stromhungrigen' Geräten vorkommen, z.B. die G11 von Logitech etc. ... wenn solche Geräte angeschlossen sind, verweigern andere Geräte ihren Dienst ( wohl wg. der Maximalbelastung am USB Port ).

Im Forum von Hardwareluxx gibt es Sammelthreads zu 'unseren' Boards ... übrigens, gibt es einen Grund warum du zum Deluxe gegriffen hast? :-o   

Das einzige was mich stört, an diesem Board, sind die wenigen Mainboardlüfteranschlüsse ... im Gegensatz zu meinem 'alten' ASUS 680i hab ich zwei bzw. drei Lüfteranschlüsse weniger und mein Lian Li langweilt sich aus diesem Grund.

Jemand ein Vorschlag wie ich meinen dritten ( und letzten ) Lian Li Gehäuselüfter geregelt (!) in Betrieb nehmen kann?


----------



## fiumpf (10. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*



Burtchen schrieb:


> So. Mir ist im Gerätemanager noch aufgefallen, dass im Eifer des Gefechts die Mainboard-Chipsatz-Treiber gar nicht installiert waren *hust*


----------



## Burtchen (10. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Jaja, der Burtchen ...
> 
> Ich hatte am WE ein ähnliches Problem, ich hab mir auch das P7P55D Pro Mainboard und einen i7 860 geleistet ... allerdings hatte ich eher Probleme die mitgelieferten SATA Kabel vom P7P55D, die ich an meinem alten Mainboard ( 680i SLI ) angeschlossen hatte.
> 
> ...


  Tja. Wenn ich mal rekonstruiere, was die Installation der Chipsatztreiber beseitigt hat, respektive was vorher für Probleme auftraten, lässt sich ein Zusammenhang zum SATA-Controller schwer leugnen. Da genau dort die Warndreiecke verschwanden, halte ich es für möglich, dass ein fehlerhafter Umgang von Windows 7 mit meinen Laufwerken auch für anfänglichen Zicken sorgte (freilich ohne Möglichkeit für mich, etwas zu tun, wenn man nicht einmal in den abgesicherten Modus gelangt).
 Edit: Aber mir erschien das auch unwahrscheinlich, deswegen hatte ich das zuletzt geprüft. 2009 dürften Mainboard-Chipsätze nicht-exotischer Hersteller im Standardprogramm enthalten sein, war der Trugschluss gewesen.



> 2. Es gibt einige bekannte Probleme mit Asus und den USB Ports, soll wohl aber nur das normale P7P55D betreffen und bei 'stromhungrigen' Geräten vorkommen, z.B. die G11 von Logitech etc. ... wenn solche Geräte angeschlossen sind, verweigern andere Geräte ihren Dienst ( wohl wg. der Maximalbelastung am USB Port ).
> 
> Im Forum von Hardwareluxx gibt es Sammelthreads zu 'unseren' Boards ... übrigens, gibt es einen Grund warum du zum Deluxe gegriffen hast? :-o


  Ich mag Hardware, bei der nicht jeder Zehntelcent zugunsten von Ergonomie gespart wurde. Daher ein Netzteil mit modularisierten Anschlüssen, daher ein Mainboard mit onboard-Schaltern zum An-/Ausknipsen, Lämpchen und Buttons zum RAM-Test etc. Achja, und es war ein Bundle-Angebot und dadrin als schnellstes lieferbar


----------



## Burtchen (11. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*

Edit: Doppelpost, wobei ich mir sicher bin, dass der eben noch nicht da war.


----------



## Burtchen (25. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*

Update: Es geht jetzt doch wieder nicht mehr. Das ist passiert: Windows-Updates durchführen lassen. Dann haben sämtliche Versuche über die Wiederherstellungskonsole nichts gebracht, also der Entschlus zur Neuinstallation. Mit der zuletzt erfolgreichen Kombination IDE-DVD und SATA-Festplatte (letzte sowohl im IDE- als auch im AHCI-Modus). Resultat ist das übliche Stocken - ich gelange nicht in die Windows-Installation (bzw. nur im abgesicherten Modus, wo sie aber nicht installiert werden kann). Meinen Versuch, die Chipsatztreiber vorher zu installieren, schlug fehl, Windows 7 befand als sie nicht für den Festplattenzugriff würdig...
 Hat noch irgendjemand Ideen, die außerhalb meiner gegenwärtigen Lösungsoption "Paket zurückschicken" liegen?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (26. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*



Burtchen schrieb:


> Update: Es geht jetzt doch wieder nicht mehr. Das ist passiert: Windows-Updates durchführen lassen. Dann haben sämtliche Versuche über die Wiederherstellungskonsole nichts gebracht, also der Entschlus zur Neuinstallation.


 Äh... *was* ist beim Durchführen der Windows-Updates passiert? :o
 Oder bezieht sich das auf einen vorherigen Beitrag von dir? :o


----------



## IXS (26. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*



Burtchen schrieb:


> Hat noch irgendjemand Ideen, die außerhalb meiner gegenwärtigen Lösungsoption "Paket zurückschicken" liegen?


 
 Das hätte ich schon längst gemacht. 
 Es kann einfach nicht sein, dass ein eigentlich so hochwertiges Board mit Win 7 solche Probleme bereitet.

 Da liegt wohl ein echter Defekt vor.


----------



## Rabowke (26. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*



			
				IXS am 26.11.2009 08:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Da liegt wohl ein echter Defekt vor.


... die Frage ist wohl nur "wo genau".

Ich will ja nicht ewig daraufrumreiten, aber ich hatte auch massive Probleme, BS beim OS Installieren ( Win 7 ) oder träges / kaum reagierendes Win 7 mit einem anschließenden BSoD etc.

Bei mir lag es wirklich am RAM, d.h. ich würde mir wirklich mal memtest86+ ISO herunterladen, sind entpackt nur knapp 2MB & diese auf einen CDR brennen und damit den Rechner testen.

Alternativ kannst du z.B. ein anderes OS testen aus dem Hause MS ( Vista, XP etc. ).

Übrigens, kurz Offtopic: der Markt auf dem Kollwitzplatz ist nur zu empfehlen & in der Tat kann man rund um den Kollwitzplatz am Sonntag sehr gut brunchen.


----------



## Burtchen (26. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Burtchen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Update: Es geht jetzt doch wieder nicht mehr. Das ist passiert: Windows-Updates durchführen lassen. Dann haben sämtliche Versuche über die Wiederherstellungskonsole nichts gebracht, also der Entschlus zur Neuinstallation.
> ...


 An sich lief ja (offensichtlich durch eine besondere Mondkonstellation oder dergleichen) die Installation einigermaßen, und nachdem die Chipsatztreiber installiert waren, auch die Erkennung und Arbeit von bzw. mit USB-Platten. Dann habe ich eben mit dem Windows zu arbeiten begonnen und es wollte ein paar Sicherheits- und Spaßupdates herunterladen. Und genau da waren sie wieder meine Probleme - beim Neustart kam ich weder ins volle noch ins abgesicherte Betriebssystem. Daher die Neuinstallation.



Rabowke schrieb:


> > Da liegt wohl ein echter Defekt vor.
> 
> 
> ... die Frage ist wohl nur "wo genau".
> ...


 Ich habe den RAM sowohl von Windows 7, von Ubuntu als auch von einer reinen MEMTEST-CD testen lassen - erfolgreich, daher schließe ich den als Fehlerquelle aus.



> Übrigens, kurz Offtopic: der Markt auf dem Kollwitzplatz ist nur zu empfehlen & in der Tat kann man rund um den Kollwitzplatz am Sonntag sehr gut brunchen.


 Yeah! Wahrscheinlich muss man aber in aller Frühe auftauchen, um gegen die ganzen Kampfbruncher zu bestehen.


----------



## Rabowke (26. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*



			
				Burtchen am 26.11.2009 09:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe den RAM sowohl von Windows 7, von Ubuntu als auch von einer reinen MEMTEST-CD testen lassen - erfolgreich, daher schließe ich den als Fehlerquelle aus.


Dann bleibt wohl wirklich nur die Einsendung des Boards.   

Ich nehm einfach mal an, Austausch des IDE Kabels hast du auch vorgenommen bzw. mal eine SATA Festplatte angeschlossen?

Aber da bin ich langsam mit meinem Latein am Ende, wie bereits oben erwähnt hab ich keine Chipsatztreiber installiert & wir haben, fast, das gleiche Board.



> Yeah! Wahrscheinlich muss man aber in aller Frühe auftauchen, um gegen die ganzen Kampfbruncher zu bestehen.


... oder einfach reservieren.


----------



## Burtchen (27. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*

Habe mich jetzt zur Rückgabe entschlossen. Kandidaten für das neue Mainboard.
 - Asus PT6E / Deluxe - aber eigentlich ist Zeit für einen anderen Hersteller 
 - MSI X58 Platinum (aber, wie wenig überraschend, selber Chipsatz)

 Da ich eh das komplette Bundle zurückschicke inklusive Prozessor, ziehe ich derzeit natürlich auch einen Umstieg auf AMD in Betracht. Hätte jemand Empfehlungen für eine Gesamtkombination (Mainboard + CPU/Kühler, DDR3-fähig), die irgendwo zwischen 300 und 500 Euro liegt? Gerne mit Legacy-IDE-Ports, gerne mit Onboard-WLAN, aber beides sind keine KO-Kriterien. Onboard-"Mini-Linux" muss nicht sein, eigentlich soll das ganze nur Laufen


----------



## Rabowke (27. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*



			
				Burtchen am 27.11.2009 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich jetzt zur Rückgabe entschlossen. Kandidaten für das neue Mainboard.
> - Asus PT6E / Deluxe - aber eigentlich ist Zeit für einen anderen Hersteller
> - MSI X58 Platinum (aber, wie wenig überraschend, selber Chipsatz)
> 
> Da ich eh das komplette Bundle zurückschicke inklusive Prozessor, ziehe ich derzeit natürlich auch einen Umstieg auf AMD in Betracht. Hätte jemand Empfehlungen für eine Gesamtkombination (Mainboard + CPU/Kühler, DDR3-fähig), die irgendwo zwischen 300 und 500 Euro liegt? Gerne mit Legacy-IDE-Ports, gerne mit Onboard-WLAN, aber beides sind keine KO-Kriterien. Onboard-"Mini-Linux" muss nicht sein, eigentlich soll das ganze nur Laufen


Also ich würd schon bei Intel als Plattform bleiben, meine Meinung. Was hälst du von den P55 Gigabyte Boards? Ich hab mich damals gg. die Boards entschieden weil ich seit Jahren Asusboards verbaut habe ( sei es für eine Intelplattform oder AMD ) & alle liefen ohne Fehler stabil.

Ich vermute einfach mal, dass du hier ein Montagsgerät bekommen hast. 

Übrigens, kleiner Exkurs mit "Mini-Linux": unsere 'günstigen' Mainboards haben zwar das Asus Expressgate, allerdings funktioniert das nur als Festplatteninstalltion, d.h. du hast keinen Flashspeicherchip auf dem MoBo.

An sich wäre das ja kein Problem, allerdings verlangt Asus bei seinen Boards, dass die SATA Geräte im IDE Modus laufen, nicht im AHCI Modus. Meiner Meinung nach eine ganz schwache Kür, bietet AHCI doch mit minimalen Aufwand einen erheblichen Mehrwert bzw. Nutzen.

Also, bleib im i5 bzw. i7 ... Sockel 1156 liebt Dich!


----------



## Burtchen (27. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Also ich würd schon bei Intel als Plattform bleiben, meine Meinung. Was hälst du von den P55 Gigabyte Boards?


 Danke. Gibt's ab UD4 bis 6 irgendwelche wichtigen Unterschiede außer der dritten RAM-Doppelbank? (Firewire wäre mir wichtig und die haben ja alle, IDE wohl auch).


----------



## Burtchen (30. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*

So, ein Update, das wieder die komplette Smiley-Palette abdeckt. Mir ist es jetzt gelungen, Win 7 zu installieren, leider währte die Freude nur kurz. Der Reihe nach:

Selbes Windows, neues Board (P55-UD5) => hängt in Installation beim ersten Neustart, wenn auch einen Tick später als der Gigabyte-Kollege; abgesicherter Modus funktioniert (aber darin kann man ja nicht installieren).   
Diverse BIOS-Einstellungen zum Betrieb der SATA-Platte im AHCI-Modus oder nicht brachten keine Änderung.   
Weil noch nicht probiert: Mal ein anderes Windows-Image. Resultat zunächst das Gleiche, aber nachdem ich den Speichertest durchgeführt habe (der natürlich keine Fehler fand), lief es. Ich so: yeah.   
Deswegen erst einmal zielgerichtet und ohne Ablenkungen das Hauptziel, die Lohnsteuererklärung 2008, erledigt. Zwischendurch poppte Windows 7 immer mal wieder mit einem Hinweis auf angeblich gefundenen Festplattendefekt auf. Zunächst ignoriert (siehe vorherigen Punkt), dann mal eine Integritätsprüfung durchführen lassen - wieder keine Ergebnisse, außer: Windows 7 fährt nicht mehr hoch   
Die Startreparatur-Hilfe meldet beim Fehler jetzt "BadDriver" und findet einen "AutoFailover". Mein Latein steht schon wieder mit Ortsausgangsschild da
 Was ich jetzt versuchen werde, sind eine Festplattenprüfung vom Live-Ubuntu und vom abgesicherten Modus. (Aber naheliegendweise schließe ich einen HD-Defekt eigentlich aus.) Und ein BIOS-Update. Wenn jemand noch Ideen hat...


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*

was hattest du denn davor für ein board?


----------



## IXS (30. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*



Burtchen schrieb:


> Die Startreparatur-Hilfe meldet beim Fehler jetzt "BadDriver" und findet einen "AutoFailover". Mein Latein steht schon wieder mit Ortsausgangsschild da


 
 RAM hattest du zwischenzeitlich ausgewechselt?

 Scheint ja echt ein Problem zu sein. Sporadische, nicht nachvollziehbare Fehler sind der Greuel eines jeden Technikers 

 Hast du irgendwelche "computerfremde" Teile in der Nähe der Hardware? Z.B. einen Casemod in Form eines Inverters für Gehäusebeleuchtung....  Irgendwas in der Art?
 SATA ist empfindlich bei Einstreuung durch Fremdsignale. 
 Evtl. ist aber auch schlicht die Platte nicht "sauber" und erzeugt selber gelegentlich Störungen.


----------



## Rabowke (30. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*



			
				IXS am 30.11.2009 08:38 schrieb:
			
		

> SATA ist empfindlich bei Einstreuung durch Fremdsignale.
> Evtl. ist aber auch schlicht die Platte nicht "sauber" und erzeugt selber gelegentlich Störungen.


Also wenn ich noch richtig informiert bin, verwendet unser Burtchen immer noch eine IDE Festplatte mit einem IDE Kabel.

Mein Vorschlag, weiter oben, bzw. Frage war ja, ob er zwischenzeitlich mal das IDE Kabel gewechselt hat bzw. mal eine SATA Festplatte rangehangen hat.

Die Fehlermeldung beim ersten Board, Asus P55, kamen mir ja schon ein wenig 'spanisch' vor, weil ich genau das gleiche Board habe und unter Windows 7 definitiv keine Treiber installieren musste.

Also mittlerweile tippe ich eher auf Festplatte und/oder Kabel als Fehlerursache bzw. -quelle.


----------



## Burtchen (30. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*



Rabowke schrieb:


> > SATA ist empfindlich bei Einstreuung durch Fremdsignale.
> > Evtl. ist aber auch schlicht die Platte nicht "sauber" und erzeugt selber gelegentlich Störungen.
> 
> 
> Also wenn ich noch richtig informiert bin, verwendet unser Burtchen immer noch eine IDE Festplatte mit einem IDE Kabel.


   Nee, schon zwischendurch ausgewechselt - ist eine SATA-Platte mit SATA-Kabel (respektive mittlerweile mit mehreren  ). Und Board-Wechsel-bedingt ist mittlerweile auch ein anderes IDE-Kabel dabei fürs DVD-Laufwerk. (Abgefahren: Das Board hat sogar einen Floppy-Anschluss. Ärgerlich: Nur darüber lässt sich außerhalb von Windows das BIOS flashen  ).

 Stand der Dinge: Mit Beharrem auf "Load optimized defaults" im BIOS läuft das Ganze bisher stabil (ohne Updates, ohne irgendwelche nicht bei Windows mitgelieferten Treiber). Ubunto hat keine Fehler in der Platte gefunden (da probier' ich aus dem Windows aber noch ein paar Tools jenseits von Retro-CHKDSK).


----------



## Rabowke (30. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*



			
				Burtchen am 30.11.2009 09:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Abgefahren: Das Board hat sogar einen Floppy-Anschluss. Ärgerlich: Nur darüber lässt sich außerhalb von Windows das BIOS flashen  .


Da lob ich mir doch Asus mit dem EZ Flash. Greift dieses "Bios Update"-Tool doch auf USB Sticks zu und, u.a. bei der P55 Serie von Asus, sogar auf NTS Festplatten. Allerdings ist hier nur lesen möglich, schreiben nicht. D.h. kein Backup des Bios kann angelegt werden, außer man nimmt einen FAT32 USB Stick.

Mein 'altes' nforce Board von Asus konnte, mMn, nicht auf NTFS Festplatten zugreifen, nur auf USB Sticks oder Floppy bzw. Festplatten mit FAT32.



> Stand der Dinge: Mit Beharrem auf "Load optimized defaults" im BIOS läuft das Ganze bisher stabil (ohne Updates, ohne irgendwelche nicht bei Windows mitgelieferten Treiber). Ubunto hat keine Fehler in der Platte gefunden (da probier' ich aus dem Windows aber noch ein paar Tools jenseits von Retro-CHKDSK).


Klingt doch recht ordentlich ... solange der Rechner läuft, läuft er. Vllt. sind es deine negativen Schwingen ...  :-o


----------



## fiumpf (30. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Die Fehlermeldung beim ersten Board, Asus P55, kamen mir ja schon ein wenig 'spanisch' vor, weil ich genau das gleiche Board habe und unter Windows 7 definitiv keine Treiber installieren musste.


 Muss man bei Windows 7 allgemein nicht da sich Windows die Treiber per Windows-Update holt. Kann also durchaus sein, dass du die Treiberinstallation gar nicht mitbekommen hast. Außer für den Drucker musste ich bei Win7 keinen einzigen Treiber manuell installieren, ging alles von selber und in einem Aufwasch.


----------



## Burtchen (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*



Rabowke schrieb:


> > Abgefahren: Das Board hat sogar einen Floppy-Anschluss. Ärgerlich: Nur darüber lässt sich außerhalb von Windows das BIOS flashen  .
> 
> 
> Da lob ich mir doch Asus mit dem EZ Flash. Greift dieses "Bios Update"-Tool doch auf USB Sticks zu und, u.a. bei der P55 Serie von Asus, sogar auf NTS Festplatten. Allerdings ist hier nur lesen möglich, schreiben nicht. D.h. kein Backup des Bios kann angelegt werden, außer man nimmt einen FAT32 USB Stick.
> ...


  Tatsächlich, das BIOS-Update-Prozedere (wie auch, dazu kommen wir gleich, die Wahl der Boot-Medien) war beim Asus-Board entschieden besser.



> > Stand der Dinge: Mit Beharrem auf "Load optimized defaults" im BIOS läuft das Ganze bisher stabil (ohne Updates, ohne irgendwelche nicht bei Windows mitgelieferten Treiber). Ubunto hat keine Fehler in der Platte gefunden (da probier' ich aus dem Windows aber noch ein paar Tools jenseits von Retro-CHKDSK).
> 
> 
> Klingt doch recht ordentlich ... solange der Rechner läuft, läuft er. Vllt. sind es deine negativen Schwingen ...  :-o


  So, ich habe gestern Abend noch einmal ein bisschen experimentiert (sprich, mal wieder eine Neuinstallation  ) und bin dabei zu folgenden Thesen gekommen:
  - das Board erlaubt es nicht, von CD/DVD zu booten, wenn gleichzeitig zwei DVD-Laufwerke (IDE und SATA) angeschlossen sind (nach einiger Suche hier den Tipp gefunden); das ließe sich zwar umgehen, wenn man einfach statt pauschal "CD-ROM" das konkrete Gerät anwählen könnte, aber diese Möglichkeit bietet das F12-Boot-Menü nicht
  - Windows 7 startet nicht, wenn ich SATA-Festplatte und IDE-DVD-Laufwerk dranhabe. Jetzt beide Silberscheiben-Lesegeräte anstöpseln und es funktioniert. Mittlerweile sogar mit Internet und so.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt in Installation fest*

mit IDE haben moderne boards schonmal ihre probleme. mein PC mit nem P35-board lief einwandfrei mit ner sata-HDD plus 2x IDE DVD. als ich ne zweite SATA einbaute, stockte der PC plötzlich oft extrem - eines der IDE-laufwerk weg - alles wieder o.k ^^  und zwar war es ein ganz bestimmtes IDE-laufwerk - mit dem anderen gab es keine probleme... hab dann beide raus und nen sata-brenner neu rein.


----------

